# Body Glide and Chamois creams



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright, I am now admitting I don't know. As a new rider now riding above 25 miles for the first time, I can see or think I see the need for the body glide and creams. I have used body glide in the past running, but for cycling for lack of a politically correct version, where do you put it, on the pad, very selective on you, or slather it all over? OK, that is my newbie question of the day.....


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use Chamois Butt'r on hot days and/or long rides; extra dosage if both. Directions say to apply to both you and the chamois, but I've been OK just applying to "me". 

Where? The areas where skin will rub against skin, and where _you_ contact the saddle.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

On a century, a fresh application of chamois butter around mile 80 is just that little thing that gets me in the mood to hammer out the last 20 miles 

Once you start going on longer rides, it's definitely worth it. BTW, no need to use the expensive stuff. Udderly Smooth works just as well for me as Assos cream.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Furthest I ever rode was only a little past 100 miles, but I've never used chamois cream. Everybody's different... I do use Body Glide when I run though.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've tried most of the bike specific products, e.g., Chamois Buttr, Assos Cream, After 48 years of adult cycling I always go back to my tried, true, and much less expensive;Vaseline, Bag Balm. and Noxema in that order. They're all easy to find.


----------

